# What does this casting # Identify?



## taylorjones_11 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm curious about what this casting number identifies. I have pulled the motor out of my 04 GTO and came to the conclusion that it's a 5.3L Iron Block from a pickup. That's what I have concluded from the other numbers. but I found this one hidden partially behind the rear main cover. Can anyone Identify if this is something that GM stamped on the engine or is this casting number from an aftermarket shop?

as far as I can make out "06822:451K" 

Check out some of my other posts to see other pictures of the Engine pull


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

My stock block had the same type of numbering there. It's something GM puts there


----------

